
Facebook ads targeting Australian teenagers Predatory advertising sparks outrage - Jerry2
http://www.news.com.au/technology/online/social/leaked-document-reveals-facebook-conducted-research-to-target-emotionally-vulnerable-and-insecure-youth/news-story/d256f850be6b1c8a21aec6e32dae16fd
======
throaway333
Reminds me of some meetings I had with a Youtube data analysis team 5-6 years
back. They basically said we know we have a bunch of users who are addicted to
the site but we want better ways to identify them and the content they are
addicted too. Easiest route to more ad views and clicks when the higher ups
want results. I walked out of there feeling quite sick.

